# Minolta



## batelomeus (23. April 2007)

Hallo Community,

ich habe da mal eine kleine Frage...!
Was haltet ihr im allgemeinen von den analogen Minolta Spiegelreflexcams?
Also, mein dad hat da noch eine daheim die er mich geben wollte oder evtl verkaufen aber habe mich halt noch nicht darueber informiert was da die Filme und die Entwiklung kosten!?

kann mir da vielleicht wer helfen?

Gruß, Danke!


----------



## Andreas Späth (23. April 2007)

Die Filme dürften normale Kleinbildfilme sein, und die Entwicklung kostet halt was sone Kleinbildfilmentwicklung kostet. Einfach mal im Supermarkt oder Fotoladen nachgucken, soviel kostet das garnimmer.

Ich hatte früher zwei Minolta Analoge Spiegelreflex, und kann nichts negatives berichten. Zumindest sind sie vom Preis/Leistungs Verhältniss her gut.
Als Einstieg in die Analoge Spiegelreflexwelt würde ich sagen machst du da nichts verkehrt.
Vorausgesetzt natürlich das Ding funktioniert einwandtfrei, und die Objektive sind in Ordnung.

Ansonsten würde ich dann nämlich zu einer Nikon F65 (oder wars 56 ?) greifen, die gibts für etwas über 150€ mit Objektiv...
Leider ist ja mitlerweile die Auswahl im Analogem Spiegelreflexsektor sehr mager. Da gibt es oftmals nurnoch "Einsteiger" und "Vollprofi", und dazwischen gähnende Leere. Vor 2 Jahren hatte man da noch richtig Auswahl bei Nikon und Canon.


----------

